# Website won't load properly in IE



## carlosgsmith (Mar 22, 2010)

Hello all, I've been at it for a while and I have quite a few problems on my site but I think they can be resolved with some advice. I'm building an internet radio station website. The first issue I'd like to address is the loading problem with IE. The pages load fine in Google and Firefox but not IE. I read somewhere there is a patch for this error. Can someone tell me what I should do. If I need to add additional code, such as placing a script in the header, I'd like to know where to enter it.

My page is www.shakamedia.asia


----------



## carlosgsmith (Mar 22, 2010)

I may have written the address wrong. http://shakamedia.asia .


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome to TSF.

Could you explain what is wrong when using IE.

Also, could you post your codes (Make sure your use the

```
tags)

Cheers,
Redeye3323
```


----------



## carlosgsmith (Mar 22, 2010)

The main pages have a center frame with three columns inside. The problem with IE is the radio station titles on the header run outside the width of the frame. The left column in the frame loads while the center column loads partially and the right column doesn't come down at all. I think there is some type of div alignment error I've made somewhere. I think if you view the site you might get a better understanding of what I'm trying to explain. http://shakamedia.asia

Thanks for taking the time to look at this. 


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" dir="ltr" lang="en-US" xml:lang="en">
<head>
    
    <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />
    <meta http-equiv="X-UA-Compatible" content="IE=EmulateIE7" />
    <meta name="google-site-verification" content="0sjWw9LgCxEDXqcEqVfcVb3O0p_fbGHp85tDXk6Ye4Y" />

   
     <title>ShakaMedia</title>

    <script type="text/javascript" src="script.js"></script>




    <link rel="stylesheet" href="style.css" type="text/css" media="screen" />
    <!--[if IE 6]><link rel="stylesheet" href="style.ie6.css" type="text/css" media="screen" /><![endif]-->
    <!--[if IE 7]><link rel="stylesheet" href="style.ie7.css" type="text/css" media="screen" /><![endif]-->

/* Hides from IE5-mac \*/
* html .buggybox {height: 1%;}
/* End hide from IE5-mac */



</head>
<body>
<div id="art-page-background-simple-gradient">
        <div id="art-page-background-gradient"></div>
    </div>
    <div id="art-main">
        <div class="art-Sheet">
            <div class="art-Sheet-tl"></div>
            <div class="art-Sheet-tr"></div>
            <div class="art-Sheet-bl"></div>
            <div class="art-Sheet-br"></div>
            <div class="art-Sheet-tc"></div>
            <div class="art-Sheet-bc"></div>
            <div class="art-Sheet-cl"></div>
            <div class="art-Sheet-cr"></div>
            <div class="art-Sheet-cc"></div>
            <div class="art-Sheet-body">
                <div class="art-Header">
                    <div class="art-Header-jpeg">



<resources>    
          		<j2se version="1.6+"
          		    href="http://java.sun.com/products/autodl/j2se"
          				max-heap-size="128m" />
          		<jar href="startext.jar" main="true"/>
          		<property name="jnlp.packEnabled" value="true"/>
</resources>



<p><applet archive="startext.jar" code="startext.class" width="860" height="83">
<param name="credits" value="Applet by Anfy Team (www.anfyteam.com)"/>
<param name="regcode" value="no"/>
<param name="reglink" value="no"/>
<param name="regnewframe" value="yes"/>
<param name="regframename" value="_blank"/>
<param name="statusmsg" value="StarText applet"/>
<param name="res" value="1"/>
<param name="textfilename" value="star.txt"/>
<param name="textfont" value="TimesRoman"/>
<param name="textbold" value="yes"/>
<param name="textitalic" value="no"/>
<param name="textsize" value="32"/>
<param name="textcolor" value="aaffaa"/>
<param name="textcolorfar" value="aa2222"/>
<param name="textcenter" value="yes"/>
<param name="textloop" value="no"/>
<param name="textlooptime" value="300"/>
<param name="textscrollspeed" value="8"/>
<param name="textlinespace" value="0"/>
<param name="textDist" value="200"/>
<param name="textzoom" value="100"/>
<param name="textangle" value="1.0"/>
<param name="textanglechange" value="no"/>
<param name="textanglespeed" value="0.003"/>
<param name="textanglemin" value="0.003"/>
<param name="textanglemax" value="0.003"/>
<param name="textStopMouse" value="no"/>
<param name="starsNumber" value="1000"/>
<param name="starsDiffSize" value="yes"/>
<param name="starsMaxSize" value="2"/>
<param name="starsColor" value="00ffff"/>
<param name="starsColorFar" value="ff00ff"/>
<param name="starsSpeed" value="10"/>
<param name="starsSmooth" value="yes"/>
<param name="starsScreenDist" value="20"/>
<param name="starsMaxZ" value="200"/>
<param name="starsZangle" value="0.0"/>
<param name="backImage" value="header.jpg"/>
<param name="bgColor" value="000000"/>
<param name="overimg" value="no"/>
<param name="overimgX" value="0"/>
<param name="overimgY" value="0"/>
<param name="memdelay" value="1000"/>
<param name="priority" value="3"/>
<param name="MinSYNC" value="10"/>
Please <a href="http://www.anfyteam.com/java/">download Java(tm)</a>.
</applet> </p>




</div>
       



             
                </div>
                <div class="art-nav">
                	<div class="l"></div>
                	<div class="r"></div>
                	<ul class="art-menu">
                		<li><a href="http://shakamedia.asia/Internet_Radio_Station_ShakaMedia_Edit_v1_for_buttons/default.html"><span class="l"></span><span class="t"></span><span class="r"></span><span class="t">Hip Hop</span></a>
                		</li>
                		<li><a href="http://shakamedia.asia/Internet Radio ShakaMedia-Soul Radio Station/Soul.html"><span class="l"></span><span class="r"></span><span class="t">Soul</span></a>
                		</li>
				<li><a href="http://shakamedia.asia/Internet Radio ShakaMedia-R&B Radio Station/R&B.html"><span class="l"></span><span class="r"></span><span class="t">R&B</span></a>
                		</li>
				<li><a href="http://shakamedia.asia/Internet Radio ShakaMedia-Reggae Radio Station/Reggae.html"><span class="l"></span><span class="r"></span><span class="t">Reggae</span></a>
                		</li>
				<li><a href="http://shakamedia.asia/Internet Radio ShakaMedia-J-Pop Radio Station/J-Pop.html"><span class="l"></span><span class="r"></span><span class="t">J Pop</span></a>
                		</li>
				<li><a href="http://shakamedia.asia/Internet Radio ShakaMedia-J Rap & Reggae Radio Station/J Rap & Reggae.html"><span class="l"></span><span class="r"></span><span class="t">J Rap & Reggae</span></a>
                		</li>
				<li><a href="http://shakamedia.asia/Internet Radio ShakaMedia-Pop Radio Station/Pop.html"><span class="l"></span><span class="r"></span><span class="t">Pop</span></a>
                		</li>
				<li><a href="http://shakamedia.asia/Internet Radio ShakaMedia-Slow Grooves Radio Station/Slow Grooves.html"><span class="l"></span><span class="r"></span><span class="t">Slow Grooves</span></a>
                		</li>
				<li><a href="http://shakamedia.asia/Internet Radio ShakaMedia-Trans & Fusion Radio Station/Trans & Fusion.html"><span class="l"></span><span class="r"></span><span class="t">Trans & Fusion</span></a>
                		</li>
                	</ul>
                </div>
                <div class="art-contentLayout">
                    <div class="art-sidebar1">
                        <div class="art-Block">
                            <div class="art-Block-body">
                                        <div class="art-BlockHeader">
                                            <div class="l"></div>
                                            <div class="r"></div>
                                            <div class="art-header-tag-icon">
                                                <div class="t">Photo Album</div>
                                            </div>
                                        </div><div class="art-BlockContent">
                                            <div class="art-BlockContent-body">
                                                <div>
                                                      <div><embed src="http://goodwidgets.com/widgets/stack.swf" name="gw207485" FlashVars="gW=207485&bC=f2f2e8&aC=d71414&v=1.2" quality="best" wmode="transparent" allowScriptAccess="always" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer"type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="185" height="220"></embed><br/><a style="color:#d71414; text-decoration:none; font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:9px;"href="http://www.goodwidgets.com" target="_blank">Powered by GoodWidgets.com</a></div>

                                                
                                                <b>E-mail us your request</b><b>We want to know what are listeners want to hear<br />
                                                Email: <a href="mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]</a>



<b></b><h1>Japan</h1><div><embed src="http://goodwidgets.com/widgets/stack.swf" name="gw204466" FlashVars="gW=204466&bC=f2f2e8&aC=cd0a31&v=1.2" quality="best" wmode="transparent" allowScriptAccess="always" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="185" height="220"></embed><br/><a style="color:#cd0a31; text-decoration:none; font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:9px;" href="http://www.goodwidgets.com" target="_blank">Powered by GoodWidgets.com</a></div>   

                                                
                                                <b>Check Out our Photo Album Section</b>
                                                We're adding our listeners to the Photo Album<br />
                                                Email: <a href="mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]</a>


<p>
<h2 class="art-PostHeader">
MIXED CD CORNER
</h2>
</p>
                                             <td width="100%" valign="top">
                                            		<div class="art-Block">
                                            			<div class="art-Block-body">
                                                                    <div class="art-BlockHeader">
                                                                          <div class="l"></div>
                                            				  <div class="r"></div>
                                            				  <div class="t"><center>New Release</center></div>
                                            			  </div>
                                            				<div class="art-BlockContent">
                                            					<div class="art-PostContent">
<table border="1" align="left" width="164" cellspacing="2" bgcolor="red">
<tr>
<td align="center" bgcolor="white">
<img src="http://www.mixtapekings.com/images/albums/lil_wayne-rebirth-150.gif" name="pic" onMouseOver="over(0)" onMouseOut="out(0)" alt="resized JPEG graphic" width="80" height="80">
</td>
<td align="center" bgcolor="white">
<img src="http://www.mixtapekings.com/images/albums/young_money-we_are_young_money-150.gif" name="photo" onMouseOver="over(1)" onMouseOut="out(1)" alt="resized JPEG graphic" width="80" height="80">
</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td align="center" bgcolor="white">
<img src="http://www.mixtapekings.com/images/hiphop/lil_wayne-gone_til_november-150.gif
" name="pics" onMouseOver="over(2)" onMouseOut="out(2)" alt="resized JPEG graphic" width="80" height="80">
</td>
<td align="center" bgcolor="white">
<img src="http://www.mixtapekings.com/images/hiphop/drake-comeback_season_2-150.gif" name="pics" onMouseOver="over(2)" onMouseOut="out(2)" alt="resized JPEG graphic" width="80" height="80">
</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td align="center" bgcolor="white">
<img src="http://www.mixtapekings.com/images/hiphop/DJ_1mic-the_nasty_tape-150.gif" name="pic" onMouseOver="over(0)" onMouseOut="out(0)" alt="resized JPEG graphic" width="80" height="80">
</td>
<td align="center" bgcolor="white">
<img src="http://www.mixtapekings.com/images/hiphop/young_jeezy-all_black_everything-150.gif" name="photo" onMouseOver="over(1)" onMouseOut="out(1)" alt="resized JPEG graphic" width="80" height="80">
</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td align="center" bgcolor="white">
<img src="http://www.mixtapekings.com/images/hiphop/stackhouse_cashis_kay-perfect_strangers-150.gif" name="photo" onMouseOver="over(1)" onMouseOut="out(1)" alt="resized JPEG graphic" width="80" height="80">
</td>
<td align="center" bgcolor="white">
<img src="http://www.mixtapekings.com/images/dvd/dj_babe-rkelly_vs_trey_songz_dvd-150.gif" name="pics" onMouseOver="over(2)" onMouseOut="out(2)" alt="resized JPEG graphic" width="80" height="80">
</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td align="center" bgcolor="white">
<img src="http://www.mixtapekings.com/images/dvd/dj_quote-quote_tv_14_dvd-150.gif" name="pic" onMouseOver="over(0)" onMouseOut="out(0)" alt="resized JPEG graphic" width="80" height="80">
</td>
<td align="center" bgcolor="white">
<img src="http://www.mixtapekings.com/images/dvd/chopp_shopp-videos_2pac_biggie-150.gif" name="pic" onMouseOver="over(0)" onMouseOut="out(0)" alt="resized JPEG graphic" width="80" height="80">
</td>
</tr>
</table>
 </p>

<br />
<div><embed src="http://goodwidgets.com/widgets/slideshow.swf" name="gw205068" FlashVars="gW=205068&bC=d20039&aC=2d2d2d&v=1.2" quality="best" allowScriptAccess="always" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="180" height="250"></embed><br/><a style="color:#2d2d2d; text-decoration:none; font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:9px;" href="http://www.goodwidgets.com" target="_blank">Powered by GoodWidgets.com</a></div>  

<table border="1" align="left" width="172" height="302" cellspacing="2" bgcolor="black">
<caption></caption>
<tr>
<td align="center" bgcolor="black">
<a href="http://www.akirashiphopshop.com" target="_blank">
<img src="http://www.popcultureshock.com/akira/images/dvd_1.jpg" name="pic" onMouseOver="over(0)" onMouseOut="out(0)" alt="resized JPEG graphic" width="170" height="300">
</td>
</tr>
</table>


<span class="l"> </span>
<span class="r"> </span>
<input class="art-button" type="submit" name="search" value="Sign Up" />
</span>
<span class="art-button-wrapper" />

                                 		


                                            					</div>
                                            				</div>
                                            			</div>
                                            		</div>
                                            	</div>
                                        		<div class="cleared"></div>
                                            </div>
                                        </div>
                        		<div class="cleared"></div>
                            </div>
                        </div>
                    </div>
                    <div class="art-content">
                        <div class="art-Block">
                            <div class="art-Block-body">
                                        <div class="art-BlockHeader">
                                            <div class="l"></div>
                                            <div class="r"></div>
                                            <div class="art-header-tag-icon">
                                                <div class="t">Radio Box-Hip Hop Station</div>
                                            </div>
                                        </div><div class="art-BlockContent">
                                            <div class="art-BlockContent-body">
                                                <div>



<div id="Shoutcast">
<script src="http://www.aolcdn.com/widgets/swftag_v1_6_1_minimal.js" type="text/javascript" language="javascript">
</script>
<script language="javascript" type="text/javascript"> 

var dt = new Date(); var tm = dt.getTime(); var fileToLoad = "http://o.aolcdn.com/shoutcast/widget/radio/Shoutcast.swf" + "?random=" + tm; var 
frameSwf = new SWFTag("miniagmmodule.swf", fileToLoad , "300", "400", SWFTag.V9); frameSwf.setAllowScriptAccess(SWFTag.ALWAYS); frameSwf.setBgColor
("#ffffff");frameSwf.write(document);

</script>	
</div>


<br />
























                                               
                                                	                                        
                                                </div>
                                        		<div class="cleared"></div>
                                            </div>
                                        </div>
                        		<div class="cleared"></div>
                            </div>
                        </div>
                        <div class="art-Post">
                            <div class="art-Post-body">
                        <div class="art-Post-inner">
                                        <h2 class="art-PostHeader">
                                            Taz of Onmugen writes No.1 hit on Japanese Ringtones
                                        </h2>
                                        <div class="art-PostContent">
<table border="1" align="left" width="105" cellspacing="2" bgcolor="black">
<tr>
<td align="center" bgcolor="black">
<a href="http://www.blogger.com/profile/00593400472394807492">
<img src="http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_tZvidT3qYfk/SXfn2ygKKJI/AAAAAAAAABc/Ob0WZrJylZQ/S220/DSX_0357.JP
G" name="pic" onMouseOver="over(0)" onMouseOut="out(0)" alt="resized JPEG graphic" width="100" 
height="160">
</td>
</tr>
</table>
                                           <p>Could he be the first foreign MUSIC MOGUL in Japan.......
                                            <a href="http://www.blogger.com/profile/00593400472394807492" title="Musician and Lyricist">Musician and Lyricist</a>, originally from Washington D.C., living in Japan for a few years now. I like it here, I have the job I always wanted and a great group of friends and family. Sure I miss my Family back in the states sometimes but, I go visit when I can. Anyway that is me in a brief. wanna know more hit my site: 
<a href="http://onmugen.com" title="http://onmugen.com">http://onmugen.com</a></p><p>着うたサイトTREASURE BOTTLE週間総合ランキング１位獲得 Yuuki Flava-「RIDE WITH ME feat.DESTINO」。 Just got the call that the song "Ride With Me ft. Destino" we produced for Yuuki Flava took the number one spot for ringtones on the Treasure Bottle site here in Japan</p>
                                            
<p>

                                            	
                                            </p>
                                            
                                            <table class="table" width="100%">
                                            		<td width="50%" valign="top">
                                            		<div class="art-Block">
                                            			<div class="art-Block-body">
                                            				<div class="art-BlockHeader">
                                                      <div class="l"></div>
                                            				  <div class="r"></div>
                                            				  <div class="t"><center>Concerts</center></div>
                                            			  </div>
<a href=http://www.positiveproduction.com/erykah2010.html; "resizable=no, scrollbars=no">
[MEDIA=youtube]positivepro[/MEDIA]
</a>

                                            				
                                            					</div>
                                            				</div>
                                            			</div>
                                            		</div>
                                            		</td>
                                            		
                                            		<td width="50%" valign="top">
                                            		<div class="art-Block">
                                            			<div class="art-Block-body">
                                                    <div class="art-BlockHeader">
                                                      <div class="l"></div>
                                            				  <div class="r"></div>
                                            				  <div class="t"><center>Events</center></div>
                                            			  </div>
<table border="1" align="center" width="177" cellspacing="2" bgcolor="blue">
<tr>
<td align="center" bgcolor="white">
<a href="http://www.six-figures.com/flyer100319.html">
<img src="http://www.six-figures.com/flyers/100319f.jpg" name="pic" 
onMouseOver="over(0)" onMouseOut="out(0)" alt="resized JPEG graphic" width="175" height="202" noresize>
</a>
</td>
</tr>
</table>

                                            					</div>
                                            				</div>
                                            			</div>
                                            		</div>
                                            		</td>
                                            	</tr>
                                            </table>
                                                
                                        </div>
                                        <div class="cleared"></div>
                        </div>
                        
                        		<div class="cleared"></div>
                            </div>
                        </div>
                        <div class="art-Post">
                            <div class="art-Post-body">
                        <div class="art-Post-inner">
<p>
<h1 class="art-PostHeader">
Long Time Concert Promoter Mo
<a href="http://www.positiveproduction.com/erykah2010.html" rel="bookmark" title="Erykah Badu Concert Information">
from Positive Production does it again, bringing Erykah Badu back to Japan! Erykah Badu 緊急来日!!
</a>
<h1 class="art-PostContent">
<p>February 2010 24 Mei 2008 2010年2月24日更新| Tokyo 東京
</p>
<p>4 16th (Fri) @ ZEPP TOKYO 4月16日（金）＠ZEPP TOKYO</p>
<p>(Start 19:00 / 20:00) （開演 19:00 / 開場 20:00）</p>
<p>4 17 (Sat) @ Yokohama Bay Hall 4月17日（土）＠横浜ベイホール</p>
<p>(Start 18:30 / 20:00) （開演 18:30 / 開場 20:00)</p>

                                        
<h2 class="art-PostHeader">
Death Row Records GETS 
<a href="#" rel="bookmark" title="Permanent Link to this Post">
"DOWN AND DIRTY" WITH KURUPT
</a>, 
<a class="visited" href="#" rel="bookmark" title="Visited Hyperlink">
WITH 
</a>, 
<a class="hovered" href="#" rel="bookmark" title="Hovered Hyperlink">
KURUPT
</a> 

</h2>
                                        
<div class="art-PostContent">
                                            
<p>(Toronto, Canada-1/27/2010) - 
<sup>
WIDE awake-
</sup> 
Deathrow Entertainment<sub>
LLC
</sub>
announces their first release of 2010.
<a href="http://www.hiphoppress.com/2010/01/death-row-records-gets-down-and-dirty-with-kurupt.html" title="Kurupt">
"Down and Dirty" is set to hit shelves, 
</a>. 
February 9th. Hip Hop artist,<cite>cite</cite>. 
                                            	
Kurupt keeps the underground faithful. After appearing on such classic albums as the "Murder Was The Case" Soundtrack, "Doggystyle," "All Eyez On Me," and his group effort "Dogg Food" with long time co-conspirator Daz Dillinger, Kurupt set a high bar for West Coast verbal assassins. Praised by both 2pac and Biggie, Kurupt kept the politics at bay always moving forward releasing four solo albums between 1998 and 2005. <abbr title="Avenue">AVE</abbr>
</p>


<APPLET CODE="coolbanner.class" WIDTH="420" HEIGHT="60">

<PARAM NAME="img1" VALUE="banner0.gif"/>
<PARAM NAME="link1" VALUE="http://www.reystar.com"/>
<PARAM NAME="img2" VALUE="banner1.gif"/>
<PARAM NAME="link2" VALUE="http://www.freemoneymakingmagazine.com/?a=17910"/>
<PARAM NAME="img3" VALUE="banner3.gif"/>
<PARAM NAME="link3" VALUE="http://affiliates.match.com/index.asp?billingid=500783"/>
<PARAM NAME="img4" VALUE="banner4.gif"/>
<PARAM NAME="link4" VALUE="http://www.webshots.com/webshots.cgi?cashclub|reystar"/>
<PARAM NAME="img5" VALUE="banner5.gif"/>
<PARAM NAME="link5" VALUE="http://www.singlec.com/cgi-bin/af/b.cgi/1645quot;/>
<PARAM NAME="img6" VALUE="banner6.gif"/>
<PARAM NAME="link6" VALUE="http://www.webposition.com/d2.pl?r=MKH-555A"/>
<PARAM NAME="img7" VALUE="banner7.gif"/>
<PARAM NAME="link7" VALUE="http://www.search-network.com"/>
<PARAM NAME="img8" VALUE="banner2.gif"/>
<PARAM NAME="link8" VALUE="http://friendfinder.com/go/b33813"/>

<PARAM NAME="speed" VALUE="1"/>
<PARAM NAME="delay" VALUE="10"/>

<PARAM NAME="useborder" VALUE="Y"/>
<PARAM NAME="bordercolor" VALUE="2"/>
<PARAM NAME="bordercolorred" VALUE="255"/>
<PARAM NAME="bordercolorgreen"VALUE="255"/>
<PARAM NAME="bordercolorblue" VALUE="255"/>
</APPLET>




<table class="table" width="100%">
                                            	<tr>
                                            		<td width="33%" valign="top">
                                            		<div class="art-Block">
                                            			<div class="art-Block-body">
                                            				<div class="art-BlockHeader">
                                                      <div class="l"></div>
                                            				  <div class="r"></div>
                                            				  <div class="t"><center>New Breed</center></div>
                                            			  </div>
                                            				<div class="art-BlockContent">
                                            					<div class="art-PostContent">

                                            					</div>
                                            				</div>
                                            			</div>
                                            		</div>
                                            		</td>
                                            		<td width="33%" valign="top">
                                            		<div class="art-Block">
                                            			<div class="art-Block-body">
                                            				<div class="art-BlockHeader">
                                                      <div class="l"></div>
                                            				  <div class="r"></div>
                                            				  <div class="t"><center>Old School</center></div>
                                            			  </div>
                                            				<div class="art-BlockContent">
                                            					<div class="art-PostContent">
                                            						<table border="0" width="105" align="center" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="3" bgcolor="#DF0000"><tr><td>
<table border="0" width="20%" align="center" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="6" bgcolor="black"><tr><td>




<APPLET CODE="coolbanner.class" WIDTH="100" HEIGHT="60">
<PARAM NAME="img1" VALUE="Mixed CD Banners/jadakissf100b.jpg"/>
<PARAM NAME="link1" VALUE=""/>
<PARAM NAME="img2" VALUE="Mixed CD Banners/gunitf100b.jpg"/>
<PARAM NAME="link2" VALUE=""/>
<PARAM NAME="img3" VALUE="Mixed CD Banners/summerbouncef100b.jpg"/>
<PARAM NAME="link3" VALUE=""/>
<PARAM NAME="img4" VALUE="Mixed CD Banners/2pacfb100.jpg"/>
<PARAM NAME="link4" VALUE=""/>
<PARAM NAME="img5" VALUE="Mixed CD Banners/2pacIIFC100b.jpg"/>
<PARAM NAME="link5" VALUE=""/>
<PARAM NAME="img6" VALUE="Mixed CD Banners/biggief100b.jpg"/>
<PARAM NAME="link6" VALUE=""/>
<PARAM NAME="img7" VALUE="Mixed CD Banners/biggieIIf100b.jpg"/>
<PARAM NAME="link7" VALUE=""/>
<PARAM NAME="img8" VALUE="Mixed CD Banners/djdenalif100b.jpg"/>
<PARAM NAME="link8" VALUE=""/>
<PARAM NAME="speed"  VALUE="1"/>
<PARAM NAME="delay"  VALUE="10"/>
<PARAM NAME="useborder"  VALUE="Y"/>
<PARAM NAME="bordercolor"  VALUE="2"/>
<PARAM NAME="bordercolorred"  VALUE="255"/>
<PARAM NAME="bordercolorgreen"  VALUE="255"/>
<PARAM NAME="bordercolorblue"  VALUE="255"/>
</APPLET>

<!-- Begin Java Banner Ex Code -->

<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript" SRC="http://jordan-markets.com/cgi-bin/ads.cgi?script;member=reystar;zone=Java+Applet+Java+Applications">
</SCRIPT>

<NOSCRIPT>

<A HREF="http://jordan-markets.com/cgi-bin/ads.cgi?member=reystar;banner=NonSSI;page=01;zone=Java+Applet+Java+Applications" TARGET="_blank"/>
<IMG SRC="http://jordan-markets.com/cgi-bin/ads.cgi?member=reystar;page=01;zone=Java+Applet+Java+Applications" WIDTH=468 HEIGHT=100 ALT="Java Banner Ex" BORDER=0>


</NOSCRIPT>
<!-- End Java Banner Ex Code -->








</td></tr></table>

<table border="0" width="20%" align="center" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="6" bgcolor="black"><tr><td>


<APPLET CODE="coolbanner.class" WIDTH="100" HEIGHT="60">
<PARAM NAME="img1" VALUE="Mixed CD Banners/djebg4100b.jpg"/>
<PARAM NAME="link1" VALUE=""/>
<PARAM NAME="img2" VALUE="Mixed CD Banners/nasfinestbf100b.jpg"/>
<PARAM NAME="link2" VALUE=""/>
<PARAM NAME="img3" VALUE="Mixed CD Banners/djglf100b.jpg"/>
<PARAM NAME="link3" VALUE=""/>
<PARAM NAME="img4" VALUE="Mixed CD Banners/djemfb100.jpg"/>
<PARAM NAME="link4" VALUE=""/>
<PARAM NAME="img5" VALUE="Mixed CD Banners/tapemastersf100b.jpg"/>
<PARAM NAME="link5" VALUE=""/>
<PARAM NAME="img6" VALUE="Mixed CD Banners/djkkf100b.jpg"/>
<PARAM NAME="link6" VALUE=""/>
<PARAM NAME="img7" VALUE="Mixed CD Banners/djkonef100b.jpg"/>
<PARAM NAME="link7" VALUE=""/>
<PARAM NAME="img8" VALUE="Mixed CD Banners/djdenalif100b.jpg"/>
<PARAM NAME="link8" VALUE=""/>
<PARAM NAME="speed"  VALUE="1"/>
<PARAM NAME="delay"  VALUE="10"/>
<PARAM NAME="useborder"  VALUE="Y"/>
<PARAM NAME="bordercolor"  VALUE="2"/>
<PARAM NAME="bordercolorred"  VALUE="255"/>
<PARAM NAME="bordercolorgreen"  VALUE="255"/>
<PARAM NAME="bordercolorblue"  VALUE="255"/>
</APPLET>




<!-- Begin Java Banner Ex Code -->

<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript" SRC="http://jordan-markets.com/cgi-bin/ads.cgi?script;member=reystar;zone=Java+Applet+Java+Applications">
</SCRIPT>

<NOSCRIPT>

<A HREF="http://jordan-markets.com/cgi-bin/ads.cgi?member=reystar;banner=NonSSI;page=01;zone=Java+Applet+Java+Applications" TARGET="_blank"/>
<IMG SRC="http://jordan-markets.com/cgi-bin/ads.cgi?member=reystar;page=01;zone=Java+Applet+Java+Applications" WIDTH=468 HEIGHT=100 ALT="Java Banner Ex" BORDER=0>


</NOSCRIPT>
<!-- End Java Banner Ex Code -->

</td></tr></table>








<table border="0" width="20%" align="center" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="6" bgcolor="black"><tr><td>


<APPLET CODE="coolbanner.class" WIDTH="100" HEIGHT="60">
<PARAM NAME="img1" VALUE="Mixed CD Banners/jadakissf100b.jpg"/>
<PARAM NAME="link1" VALUE=""/>
<PARAM NAME="img2" VALUE="Mixed CD Banners/djmlof100b.jpg"/>
<PARAM NAME="link2" VALUE=""/>
<PARAM NAME="img3" VALUE="Mixed CD Banners/ghoststoriesstylespf100b.jpg"/>
<PARAM NAME="link3" VALUE=""/>
<PARAM NAME="img4" VALUE="Mixed CD Banners/djmelonwf100b.jpg"/>
<PARAM NAME="link4" VALUE=""/>
<PARAM NAME="img5" VALUE="Mixed CD Banners/djrondevuf100b.jpg"/>
<PARAM NAME="link5" VALUE=""/>
<PARAM NAME="img6" VALUE="Mixed CD Banners/djsuss1f100b.jpg"/>
<PARAM NAME="link6" VALUE=""/>
<PARAM NAME="img7" VALUE="Mixed CD Banners/djvladhihf100b.jpg"/>
<PARAM NAME="link7" VALUE=""/>
<PARAM NAME="img8" VALUE="Mixed CD Banners/djdenalif100b.jpg"/>
<PARAM NAME="link8" VALUE=""/>
<PARAM NAME="speed"  VALUE="1"/>
<PARAM NAME="delay"  VALUE="10"/>
<PARAM NAME="useborder"  VALUE="Y"/>
<PARAM NAME="bordercolor"  VALUE="2"/>
<PARAM NAME="bordercolorred"  VALUE="255"/>
<PARAM NAME="bordercolorgreen"  VALUE="255"/>
<PARAM NAME="bordercolorblue"  VALUE="255"/>
</APPLET>





<!-- Begin Java Banner Ex Code -->

<script language="javaScript" src="http://jordan-markets.com/cgi-bin/ads.cgi?script;member=reystar;zone=Java+Applet+Java+Applications">
</script>

<noscript>

<a href="http://jordan-markets.com/cgi-bin/ads.cgi?member=reystar;banner=NonSSI;page=01;zone=Java+Applet+Java+Applications" TARGET="_blank"/>
<img src="http://jordan-markets.com/cgi-bin/ads.cgi?member=reystar;page=01;zone=Java+Applet+Java+Applications" WIDTH=468 HEIGHT=100 ALT="Java Banner Ex" BORDER=0>


</noscript>
<!-- End Java Banner Ex Code -->


</td></tr></table>
<table border="0" width="20%" align="center" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="6" bgcolor="black"><tr><td>


<APPLET CODE="coolbanner.class" WIDTH="100" HEIGHT="60">
<PARAM NAME="img1" VALUE="Mixed CD Banners/federationsoundsf100b.jpg"/>
<PARAM NAME="link1" VALUE=""/>
<PARAM NAME="img2" VALUE="Mixed CD Banners/jayzhitzurf100b.jpg"/>
<PARAM NAME="link2" VALUE=""/>
<PARAM NAME="img3" VALUE="Mixed CD Banners/uniquef100b.jpg"/>
<PARAM NAME="link3" VALUE=""/>
<PARAM NAME="img4" VALUE="Mixed CD Banners/Kool Kid Vol 5f100b.jpg"/>
<PARAM NAME="link4" VALUE=""/>
<PARAM NAME="img5" VALUE="Mixed CD Banners/maddefensef100b.jpg"/>
<PARAM NAME="link5" VALUE=""/>
<PARAM NAME="img6" VALUE="Mixed CD Banners/maryjf100b.jpg"/>
<PARAM NAME="link6" VALUE=""/>
<PARAM NAME="img7" VALUE="Mixed CD Banners/missyelliotf100b.jpg"/>
<PARAM NAME="link7" VALUE=""/>
<PARAM NAME="img8" VALUE="Mixed CD Banners/nasbluef100b.jpg"/>
<PARAM NAME="link8" VALUE=""/>
<PARAM NAME="speed"  VALUE="1"/>
<PARAM NAME="delay"  VALUE="10"/>
<PARAM NAME="useborder"  VALUE="Y"/>
<PARAM NAME="bordercolor"  VALUE="2"/>
<PARAM NAME="bordercolorred"  VALUE="255"/>
<PARAM NAME="bordercolorgreen"  VALUE="255"/>
<PARAM NAME="bordercolorblue"  VALUE="255"/>
</APPLET>





<!-- Begin Java Banner Ex Code -->

<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript" SRC="http://jordan-markets.com/cgi-bin/ads.cgi?script;member=reystar;zone=Java+Applet+Java+Applications">
</SCRIPT>

<NOSCRIPT>

<A HREF="http://jordan-markets.com/cgi-bin/ads.cgi?member=reystar;banner=NonSSI;page=01;zone=Java+Applet+Java+Applications" TARGET="_blank"/>
<IMG SRC="http://jordan-markets.com/cgi-bin/ads.cgi?member=reystar;page=01;zone=Java+Applet+Java+Applications" WIDTH=468 HEIGHT=100 ALT="Java Banner Ex" BORDER=0>


</NOSCRIPT>
<!-- End Java Banner Ex Code -->

</td></tr></table>

<table border="0" width="20%" align="center" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="6" bgcolor="black"><tr><td>


<APPLET CODE="coolbanner.class" WIDTH="100" HEIGHT="60">
<PARAM NAME="img1" VALUE="Mixed CD Banners/warriorsf100b.jpg"/>
<PARAM NAME="link1" VALUE=""/>
<PARAM NAME="img2" VALUE="Mixed CD Banners/yardfiref100b.jpg"/>
<PARAM NAME="link2" VALUE=""/>
<PARAM NAME="img3" VALUE="Mixed CD Banners/vybzf100b.jpg"/>
<PARAM NAME="link3" VALUE=""/>
<PARAM NAME="img4" VALUE="Mixed CD Banners/westsideconnect.jpg"/>
<PARAM NAME="link4" VALUE=""/>
<PARAM NAME="img5" VALUE="Mixed CD Banners/2pacIIFC100b.jpg"/>
<PARAM NAME="link5" VALUE=""/>
<PARAM NAME="img6" VALUE="Mixed CD Banners/biggief100b.jpg"/>
<PARAM NAME="link6" VALUE=""/>
<PARAM NAME="img7" VALUE="Mixed CD Banners/uniquef100b.jpg"/>
<PARAM NAME="link7" VALUE=""/>
<PARAM NAME="img8" VALUE="Mixed CD Banners/djdenalif100b.jpg"/>
<PARAM NAME="link8" VALUE=""/>
<PARAM NAME="speed"  VALUE="1"/>
<PARAM NAME="delay"  VALUE="10"/>
<PARAM NAME="useborder"  VALUE="Y"/>
<PARAM NAME="bordercolor"  VALUE="2"/>
<PARAM NAME="bordercolorred"  VALUE="255"/>
<PARAM NAME="bordercolorgreen"  VALUE="255"/>
<PARAM NAME="bordercolorblue"  VALUE="255"/>
</APPLET>





<!-- Begin Java Banner Ex Code -->

<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript" SRC="http://jordan-markets.com/cgi-bin/ads.cgi?script;member=reystar;zone=Java+Applet+Java+Applications">
</SCRIPT>

<NOSCRIPT>

<A HREF="http://jordan-markets.com/cgi-bin/ads.cgi?member=reystar;banner=NonSSI;page=01;zone=Java+Applet+Java+Applications" TARGET="_blank"/>
<IMG SRC="http://jordan-markets.com/cgi-bin/ads.cgi?member=reystar;page=01;zone=Java+Applet+Java+Applications" WIDTH=468 HEIGHT=100 ALT="Java Banner Ex" BORDER=0>


</NOSCRIPT>
<!-- End Java Banner Ex Code -->

</td></tr></table>




</td></tr></table>

                                            					</div>
                                            				</div>
                                            			</div>
                                            		</div>
                                            		</td>
                                            		<td width="33%" valign="top">
                                            		<div class="art-Block">
                                            			<div class="art-Block-body">
                                                    <div class="art-BlockHeader">
                                                      <div class="l"></div>
                                            				  <div class="r"></div>
                                            				  <div class="t"><center>The Future</center></div>
                                            			  </div>
                                            				<div class="art-BlockContent">
                                            					<div class="art-PostContent">
                                            						<p>                                            						
<table border="1" align="left" width="102" cellspacing="2" bgcolor="red">
<tr>
<td align="center" bgcolor="black">
<img src="http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:xiuHGQXjm53eTM:http://gyantunplugged.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/Soulja-Boy.jpg" name="pic" onMouseOver="over(0)" onMouseOut="out(0)" alt="resized JPEG graphic" width="115" height="130">
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td align="center" bgcolor="black">
<img src="http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:SZJhu-wKfwO6IM:http://artwork.datpiff.com/mb369f4b/Lil_BooNe_Best_Teen_Rapper_Da_Mixtape-front-large.jpg" name="pic" onMouseOver="over(0)" onMouseOut="out(0)" alt="resized JPEG graphic" width="115" height="115">
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td align="center" bgcolor="black">
<img src="http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:7Oyq93ssoLCchM:http://www.mixtapetorrent.com/system/files/lilboosie.jpg" name="pic" onMouseOver="over(0)" onMouseOut="out(0)" alt="resized JPEG graphic" width="115" height="115">
</td>
</tr>
</table>
</p>
</div>
                                            				</div>
                                            			</div>
                                            		</div>
                                            		</td>
                                            	</tr>
                                            </table>

                                              
                                              
                                                
                                        </div>
                                        <div class="cleared"></div>
                        </div>
                        
                        		<div class="cleared"></div>
                            </div>
                        </div>
                    </div>
                    <div class="art-sidebar2">
                        <div class="art-Block">
                            <div class="art-Block-body">
                                        <div class="art-BlockHeader">
                                            <div class="l"></div>
                                            <div class="r"></div>
                                            <div class="art-header-tag-icon">
                                                <div class="t">DJ Profile</div>
                                            </div>
                                        </div><div class="art-BlockContent">
                                            <div class="art-BlockContent-body">
                                                <div>
                                                                  <div>
<div><embed src="http://goodwidgets.com/widgets/slideshow.swf" name="gw205068" FlashVars="gW=205068&bC=d20039&aC=2d2d2d&v=1.2" quality="best" allowScriptAccess="always" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="180" height="250"></embed><br/><a style="color:#2d2d2d; text-decoration:none; font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:9px;" href="http://www.goodwidgets.com" target="_blank">Powered by GoodWidgets.com</a></div>  
                                                                  <a href="javascript:void(0)">Read more...</a></p><span class="art-button-wrapper">
                                            		<span class="l"> </span>
                                            		<span class="r"> </span>
                                            		<a class="art-button" target="DJ Flow" href="///shakamedia.asia/Internet_Radio_Station_ShakaMedia_Edit_v1_for_buttons/ShakaMedia_Red_Background_Reggae_DJ4_Template/page.html
">DJ Flow..</a>
                                            	</span><span class="art-button-wrapper">
                                            		<span class="l"> </span>
                                            		<span class="r"> </span>
                                            		<a class="art-button" target="DJ Curtis" href="http:///shakamedia.asia/Internet_Radio_Station_ShakaMedia_Edit_v1_for_buttons/ShakaMedia_Red_Background_Hip%20Hop_DJ1_Template/page.html">DJ Curtis..</a>
                                            	</span><span class="art-button-wrapper">
                                            		<span class="l"> </span>
                                            		<span class="r"> </span>
                                            		<a class="art-button" target="DJ Taz" href="http:///shakamedia.asia/Internet_Radio_Station_ShakaMedia_Edit_v1_for_buttons/ShakaMedia_Red_Background_Reggae_DJ_Template/page.html">DJ Taz.....</a>
                                            	</span><span class="art-button-wrapper">
                                            		<span class="l"> </span>
                                            		<span class="r"> </span>
                                            		<a class="art-button" target="DJ Kazu" href="http:///shakamedia.asia/Internet_Radio_Station_ShakaMedia_Edit_v1_for_buttons/ShakaMedia_Red_Background_Hip%20Hop_DJ2_Template/page.html">DJ Kazu....</a>
                                            	</span><span class="art-button-media-wrapper">
                                            		<span class="l"> </span>
                                            		<span class="r"> </span>
                                            		<a class="art-button" target="DJ Miyumi" href="http:///shakamedia.asia/Internet_Radio_Station_ShakaMedia_Edit_v1_for_buttons/ShakaMedia_Red_Background_Red_DJ3_Template/page.html">DJ Miyumi..</a>
                                            	</span>
<h2 class="art-PostHeader">
No.1 Ringtone in Japan on March 12, 2010
</h2>
<p>
<table border="1" align="right" width="174" cellspacing="2" bgcolor="black">
<tr>
<td align="center" bgcolor="black">
<a href="http://onmugen.blogspot.com/2010/03/ride-with-me-reaches-number-1.html">
<img src="http://lh6.ggpht.com/_tZvidT3qYfk/S5kUDrpSywI/AAAAAAAAAJc/Ig-p_AN86vI/Yuki%

20info8_thumb%5B3%5D.jpg?imgmax=800" name="pic" onMouseOver="over(0)" onMouseOut="out(0)" 

alt="resized JPEG graphic" width="174" height="220">
</td>
</tr>
</table>
</p>
<h1 class="art-PostHeader">
Hip Hop News
</h1>
<h1 class="art-PostContent">
<script type="text/javascript" src="http://cdn.widgetserver.com/syndication/subscriber/InsertWidget.js"></script><script>if (WIDGETBOX) WIDGETBOX.renderWidget('1129094f-6cbb-4daf-b52e-e29ecbf76eb2');</script><noscript>Get the <a href="http://www.widgetbox.com/widget/new-rap-songs-music-videos-hip-hop-news-rap-b">New Rap Songs, Music Videos, Hip Hop News | Rap B</a> widget and many other <a href="http://www.widgetbox.com/">great free widgets</a> at <a href="http://www.widgetbox.com">Widgetbox</a>! Not seeing a widget? (<a href="http://docs.widgetbox.com/using-widgets/installing-widgets/why-cant-i-see-my-widget/">More info</a>)</noscript>
<p>
<h2 class="art-PostHeader">
Featured Story
</h2>
</p>
<table border="0" width="174" align="center" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="3" 

bgcolor="black"><tr><td>

<table border="0" width="100%" align="center" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="6" 

bgcolor="white"><tr><td>

[MEDIA=youtube]frameborder[/MEDIA]

</td></tr></table>

</td></tr></table>

                                                                  
                                                                  <p><b>Namie Amuro's PAST & FUTURE hits No. 1 in 5 countries (Tokyo)</b><br />
Singer Namie Amuro, 32, has created a new record for female Japanese artists after her album PAST & FUTURE was listed as number one on the music charts of five countries.
<br />
                                                                  <a href="http://www.japantoday.com/category/entertainment/view/namie-amuros-past-future-hits-no-1-in-5-countries">Read more...</a></p><td width="50%" valign="top">
                                            		<div class="art-Block">
                                            			<div class="art-Block-body">
                                                    <div class="art-BlockHeader">
                                                      <div class="l">
</div>
                                            				  
<div class="r"></div>
                                            				  <div class="t"><center>Fashion Corner</center></div>
                                            			  </div>
                                            				<div class="art-BlockContent">
                                            					<div class="art-PostContent">

                                            						

<form align="left">
<form enctype="multipart/form-data" method="post" action="upload.php">
<input type="file" size="15" name="image_field" value="">
<input type="submit" name="Submit" value="upload">
</form>
<br /><embed src="http://c.brightcove.com/services/viewer/federated_f8/340480126" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" flashVars="videoId=61734826001&playerId=340480126&viewerSecureGatewayURL=https://console.brightcove.com/services/amfgateway&servicesURL=http://services.brightcove.com/services&cdnURL=http://admin.brightcove.com&domain=embed&autoStart=false&" base="http://admin.brightcove.com" name="flashObj" width="200" height="213" seamlesstabbing="false" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" swLiveConnect="true" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash"></embed>	
                                            					</div>
                                            				</div>
                                            			</div>
                                            		</div>
                                            		</td>
                                                                  </div>
                                        		<div class="cleared"></div>
                                            </div>
                                        </div>
                        		<div class="cleared"></div>
                            </div>
                        </div>
                    </div>
                </div>
                <div class="cleared"></div><div class="art-Footer">
                    <div class="art-Footer-inner">
                        [MEDIA=youtube]88fca8f9-05[/MEDIA]<noframes><div style="background-color: none transparent;"><a href="http://www.rsspump.com/?web_widget/rss_widget/twitter_widget" title="web widget">Twitter Widget</a></div></noframes>
                        <div class="art-Footer-text">
                            <p><a href="#">Contact Us</a> | <a href="#">Terms of Use</a> | <a href="#">Trademarks</a>
                                | <a href="#">Privacy Statement</a><br />
                                Copyright © 2009 ---. All Rights Reserved.</p>
                        </div>
                    </div>
                    <div class="art-Footer-background"></div>
                </div>
        		<div class="cleared"></div>
            </div>
        </div>
        <div class="cleared"></div>
        <p class="art-page-footer"><a href="[email protected]/">Deno Geno and Leo</a> Daddy Luvs U, I Never Left U & I'm Coming Soon</p>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## carlosgsmith (Mar 22, 2010)

Hello, I've placed the entire code does anyone have any suggestions to fix this problem?

thanks


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

I can't see the problem but someone else might.

It may be worth trying an xhtml checker...

See if it finds any errors


----------

